
Best Business Books 2008 - Anon84
http://www.strategy-business.com/press/article/08408?gko=1691e-1876-27265441
======
goodgoblin
Do they really expect me to create a username and login to their site just so
I can click a link? And its for a strategy-business site? Really?

